# Anonimo Service



## Robert999

Did any of you had your watch serviced by Anonimo service in Italy, how long did you have to wait to get it back? I sent my watch to Anonimo USA in September, they shipped it to Italy and I'm still waiting ........, no updates.......


----------



## IslandCop

That seems a bit unreasonable to me.


----------



## Firenze

The length of wait depends on the type of problem you are facing. In any case, if I were you, I would double check with anonimousa. I think it is perfectly legitimate to ask what is going on with your watch.


----------



## Stark

last time I waited Seven months. But I was updated by Francesca on a fairly regular basis. I would contact AnonimoUSA - if they do not assist? Contact Anomino SpA.

Good Luck.


----------



## sjaakb

Mine was gone for regular service update need to Italy, while Italy also free of charge replaced the crown on the Militare Crono (design flaw). 2 months gone, came back buffed as well. runs like clockwork again. Don't know what your's went in for...


----------



## Watchmeister

I sent my orange dial Anonimo Militare to Anonimo in Italy a few years back. I can't remember exactly how long it took, but do not remember it being unreasonable. However, what I do remember though is that Anonimo's service is second to none; you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Mark Borella

Between 2 and 5 months for mine


----------



## Watch Dude

Robert999 said:


> Did any of you had your watch serviced by Anonimo service in Italy, how long did you have to wait to get it back? I sent my watch to Anonimo USA in September, they shipped it to Italy and I'm still waiting ........, no updates.......


Good luck, a friend of mine waited for months and end up warranty is over, the watch is broken down again in matter of weeks.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Watch Dude said:


> Good luck, a friend of mine waited for months and end up warranty is over, the watch is broken down again in matter of weeks.


It's acceptable for folks to wait 1/2 year to get their watch serviced under warranty? I, for one will be PO.

They should at least extend the warranty if it takes them that long to fix something.


----------



## nick9mm

It's only a watch. You get what you pay for. Free warranty=
you wait. Pay for a service and you get it back faster.
It's just a ETA movement, right.
my .02 without disclaimer
nick9mm


----------



## Robert999

I just got a update from Anonimo USA , should have it back by the end of March at cost of over $900.00 for complete service - movement + case, I don't mind paying , but to wait since September 08 ............<|
will post PICS when I get it.


----------



## IslandCop

For the U.S. Anonimists, I have been using an Anonimo AD in California for purchases (a couple of Kodiak straps) and servicing as well (bracelet fitting & attachment, case & bezel work). They are an Anonimo authorized service center. Very satisfied with the service and very fast & personal communications with the owner. Shouldn't be but a handful of reasons to send the watch back to the actual factory for work.


----------



## NWP627

Robert999 said:


> I just got a update from Anonimo USA , should have it back by the end of March at cost of over $900.00 for complete service - movement + case, I don't mind paying , but to wait since September 08 ............<|
> will post PICS when I get it.


"*over $900.00* for complete service - movement + case..." If you don't mind what model of watch was that and what does a complete service entail? Had the watch been run over by a train? 
I ask because I always thought a service call at Rolex was excessively overpriced at $575 (movement + case).
N


----------



## Robert999

it is millemetri trilogeo, service inluded the movement + case - new bezel, crystal and refinish, I'll know more when I get the invoice


----------



## IslandCop

If memory serves, Anonimo only sells a bezel & crystal combination. You generally cannot get just one or the other. I was quoted $250 for a bezel & crystal installed several months ago.


----------



## EL_Chingon

IslandCop said:


> If memory serves, Anonimo only sells a bezel & crystal combination. You generally cannot get just one or the other. I was quoted $250 for a bezel & crystal installed several months ago.


Sorry, but that does not sound right to me. I would really ask around or call abouttime and ask them how much it would cost for all the service. I believe it should be around 500+ for all that service, because i ask my AD how much it would cost.

For that amount, i would buy a new millimetri.


----------



## IslandCop

kmroldan said:


> Sorry, but that does not sound right to me. I would really ask around or call abouttime and ask them how much it would cost for all the service. I believe it should be around 500+ for all that service, because i ask my AD how much it would cost.
> 
> For that amount, i would buy a new millimetri.


It was Abouttime that told me about the bezel/crystal issue. The cost for just that was $200 to $250. If he received a _new _case _along with_ a bezel & crystal, I can see why it was so expensive. We'll know more after he gets his invoice & posts more info...


----------



## nick9mm

nick9mm said:


> It's only a watch. You get what you pay for. Free warranty=
> you wait. Pay for a service and you get it back faster.
> It's just a ETA movement, right.
> my .02 without disclaimer
> nick9mm


I want to back up and support that this has taken to long.
I again would like some work done but not willing to lose a watch for
months at a time. Mail time included a decent turnaround should be
6 weeks and that is why we as owners need more options.
Who has parts







Who is qualified by and besides the factory








nick9mm:roll:


----------



## Robert999

E-mail form Anonimo USA :
Hello Robert- I am sorry this has taken so long. Somehow it got lost in the shuffle in Italy
The estimate for your watch is $895 plus $50 S & H total= $945
I need a check for balance of $845 (you have already paid $100). I hope to have watch back by end of March after we get your check.

Best-
Cindy


----------



## Firenze

:think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:


----------



## nick9mm

Firenze said:


> :think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:


I'll finish-
Lost in the shuffle for months, no break on an estimated bill of no list
of goods or services performed. To may holes let alone the price.
Anyone can correct me if I am wrong so far.
I'll stop for now until further is revealed.
nick9mm


----------



## NWP627

$945.00 wow
n


----------



## rsr911

I sent my Roller in for a 10 year service and tune up. It cost $650.00.
Granted it did not take many months but it sure wasn't cheap and they did not repalce anything just polished the case and bracelet.:think:


----------



## seanuk

heres my 2 cents
i only sent one watch off many years ago to a manufacturer (Not this one)and they lost the watch after much aggro (and 8months)on my part i got it back . lesson i learnt is dont send watches get them servicedby a local quality repairer google the horological sites to find one and they will sort out the service. if its parts needed they can source them. or get he manufacturer to ship the part required if that cannot sort it i would seriously consider my initial purchase. 
regards my anonimos it would be cheaper to fly to florence and deliver the watch fly & back to pick it up .$900 .....! is this a message that they wish us to go else where? 
how much is a service on a 6k panerai? or a 9k rolex?


----------



## Watch Dude

just an update for you folks, 

1) I checked BBB for anonimo USA it's not registered. Basically, you cannot find them.

2) I google the address from official website, it is a residential address. Scary! 

3) Their service is performed by third party watch companies and they DO NOT have their own service center or trained technician.

4) Most of their watches are having problem in a very short period of time. My friend who run a watch resell business just dropped their line and no longer selling their watches. 

5) I stuck with 2 anonimo that require intensive care, both movements are reported as LEMON! 

You on your own risk for spending premium price on a watch like that.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Watch Dude said:


> just an update for you folks,
> 
> 1) I checked BBB for anonimo USA it's not registered. Basically, you cannot find them.
> 
> 2) I google the address from official website, it is a residential address. Scary!
> 
> 3) Their service is performed by third party watch companies and they DO NOT have their own service center or trained technician.
> 
> 4) Most of their watches are having problem in a very short period of time. My friend who run a watch resell business just dropped their line and no longer selling their watches.
> 
> 5) I stuck with 2 anonimo that require intensive care, both movements are reported as LEMON!
> 
> You on your own risk for spending premium price on a watch like that.


You know, I am very happy with my Anonimo's and never had any trouble with them. My AD takes care of me since I am a loyal customer, and so I am confortable with the company. so if you have issues with them, you deal with it your own way. People here are very happy with Anonimo's.


----------



## AIKO

Watch Dude said:


> just an update for you folks,
> 
> 1) I checked BBB for anonimo USA it's not registered. Basically, you cannot find them.
> 
> 2) I google the address from official website, it is a residential address. Scary!
> 
> 3) Their service is performed by third party watch companies and they DO NOT have their own service center or trained technician.
> 
> 4) Most of their watches are having problem in a very short period of time. My friend who run a watch resell business just dropped their line and no longer selling their watches.
> 
> 5) I stuck with 2 anonimo that require intensive care, both movements are reported as LEMON!
> 
> You on your own risk for spending premium price on a watch like that.


I am new to this forum but sounds like you are an isolated case. These movements should be easily repaired.


----------



## EL_Chingon

AIKO said:


> I am new to this forum but sounds like you are an isolated case. These movements should be easily repaired.


Lemons do occur once in a while. I know two people who had lemon panerai's so it is not just Anonimo's. I had an issue with one of my Anonimo's and the repair was easy and quick, a screw came lose. NOw, i sent a panerai back to the manufactor and it took 6 months to get it repaired and sent back to me and over a grand later. again, it does happen.


----------



## AudiA3Driver

Watch Dude said:


> just an update for you folks,
> 
> 1) I checked BBB for anonimo USA it's not registered. Basically, you cannot find them.
> 
> 2) I google the address from official website, it is a residential address. Scary!
> 
> 3) Their service is performed by third party watch companies and they DO NOT have their own service center or trained technician.
> 
> 4) Most of their watches are having problem in a very short period of time. My friend who run a watch resell business just dropped their line and no longer selling their watches.
> 
> 5) I stuck with 2 anonimo that require intensive care, both movements are reported as LEMON!
> 
> You on your own risk for spending premium price on a watch like that.


Hold on here:rodekaart

1) This is not the kind of company that would be registered with the BBB. This is a ridiculous idea in and of itself.

2) They are hand made and hand assembled by veteran Panerai watchmakers in their old factory. This is preposterous.

3) Doubtful. I don't know the answer to this but I am sure whatever they do is perfectly acceptable. This is a very good legitimate company with very good people backing it.

4) Not that I have heard. They use common Swiss movements. If in-house movements are important to you then you may have to seek elsewhere for now and a different price range. Franc Vila perhaps?

5) see 4


----------



## seanuk

watchdude 
please tell us more of what was done to promote this 3rd post? from reading between the lines you seam to have had a bad time?
what models did you have that were "lemon", what were you told was wrong with them? i ask as i would like to know which of these models would require anything special to get the movement watch fixed, as they are common swiss movements? finally do you still have them? 
just asking


----------



## Robert999

just finished conversation with Cindy from Anonimo USA, they are shipping the watch, should have it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Robert999

:-! just got it back, looks brand new - new bezel, crystal, hands, crown, screws for strap, fully serviced movement, refinished case + couple of free gifts, long wait, but happy now


----------



## Firenze

Glad things sorted out well for you. Are the hands blue or what? Lovely pictures.


----------



## jimyritz

Anonimo is a legit company--some things can be done here in the states at Anonimo USA and some things have to go back to Italy (full service, back to Italy)..

The comment about the movement is ridiculous; they use ETA and Sellita movements, not in-house but high grade adjusted...

What do you pay for? a handmade case...high quality straps and bracelets.

"Most of their watches are having problems"--what does that mean?
I have spoken to two ADs (the owners) who carry everything from Blancpain to Zenith and they personally wear Anonimo.

Sometimes it can take a few tries to get in touch with some of the smaller watch mfg's; they are out promoting, selling, etc...sometimes service can take a while...Yes, there can be some "lemons" or issues..no different than any other product.

Based on the pictures above, looks like it was worth it...

I couldn't be happier with my Anonimo Polluce....

Mike


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Congrats Robert999, your Orange Millemetri has a new life ! ;-) Am happy for you.


----------



## IslandCop

Nice Anonimo my friend! It should serve you for years to come. :-!


----------



## EL_Chingon

Very nice watch. Enjoy your renew toy. :-!


----------



## rsr911

Awesome. Great to have the old friend back I am sure. Looks like new again:-!


----------



## MizuWorld

Very nice watch. I'm currently contemplating an Anonimo purchase as well.

What freebies did you get?


----------



## sjaakb

Watch Dude said:


> just an update for you folks,
> 
> 1) I checked BBB for anonimo USA it's not registered. Basically, you cannot find them.
> 
> 2) I google the address from official website, it is a residential address. Scary!
> 
> 3) Their service is performed by third party watch companies and they DO NOT have their own service center or trained technician.
> 
> 4) Most of their watches are having problem in a very short period of time. My friend who run a watch resell business just dropped their line and no longer selling their watches.
> 5) I stuck with 2 anonimo that require intensive care, both movements are reported as LEMON!
> 
> A; BBB? this and other forums will tell you more that BBB
> B; Small company, you don't need a 10.000 sq.ft. warehouse my friend...Many successful co's are based in residences.
> C; so what, if the 3rd party is the rite one then mission accomplished huh?
> D; your friend does re-sell, how can he have a line?
> E; tell us more, this is the point you could have elaborated on, but you didn't, are we waiting for congressional hearings or what?
> 
> Frankly, you are just not a fan and that's okay, however your criticism is somewhat insincere if you ask me.
> My experience dealing with Nimo USA and Nimo Italy was fine.
> 
> So, Dude what are you wearing these days? I'm sure many of us would like to know.


----------



## Robert999

yesterday watch went back to a local watchmaker - there is a smudge on the inside of the crystal :-| and it was driving me nuts - were is the QC, two <|<| down.


----------



## BusyJessey

Bought an Anonimo for just over a year, and it broken down. Not moving! It seems like most Anonimo are having problem from reading other and this forum. 

The service charge is very high and not worth it at all. I might just fix it locally and sold it on ebay cheap! My lost is your gain! 

I really don't care it is hand made or what, it's just not reliable. The funniest thing is, the sales person claim it is used by Italian military, that's why it's name after it. I asked around my Italian friends and nobody heard of this ****. 

The cheapest citizen automatic watch I got for my kid runs better then this crap! None of my automatic watches needed service for the first 5 years. Some have been last for over 10 years without tune up.


BTW: I google the address, and check BBB. That poor dude was right! I should have checked it before I bought this watch... lesson learned.


----------



## IslandCop

I'm sorry, but watchdude & busyjessey's posts seem suspicious to me. Both just joined & their only posts are Anonimo slams. :think:

Anonimo uses well-made & industry standard movements, hand made cases & straps. I don't know the motivation but it seems like B.S. to me.


----------



## rsr911

BusyJessey said:


> The service charge is very high and not worth it at all. I might just fix it locally and sold it on ebay cheap! My lost is your gain!


Let me know what it is. I will save you the hassel of seeling it on Ebay. 
If it is authentic and not a Chinese copy. I will take it even broken. I will get it fixed myself.:thanks


----------



## jimyritz

Maybe BusyJesse would care to post a picture of his watch along with a picture of his warranty card, etc....that is if it is legit....

Have to agree with IslandCop and rsr911 on this one...

Sometimes service takes a while and service on high-end watches can be expensive...


----------



## seanuk

smudge inside the case? no way i would go bananas after paying and waiting. post a pic of the offening mark. that dont sound good the pressure test cert you posted a pic of is worth squat if you need to get the case opened again. what exactly did you pay for with you $800.00. if your getting the movement out to clean the crystal the service seams wasted.
i have said it before on this forum i would not "send my watch anywhere where i could not readily take it back if not happy. i understand the company is small etc... but is this the way to treat customers ."touch wood" all my models are ok and will stay in the uk only leaving with me when worn. i feel sorry for your experience and the manufacture should do more to help you.


----------



## jimyritz

Not saying the smudge is ok at all---I wouldn't be happy with that at all.
---------------------
Generally speaking, service on high end watches tend to take time and can be expensive..by the way, not saying it should be; that's just the way it is...


----------



## Stark

*I see you have thrown in the towel....*

I saw your ad on the TZ Sales Corner...I don't blame you. There comes a time when the Company has to Step up to the plate and Deliver the product. Anonimo Failed to do so and They have let you down. That said, I still believe you are better off $$ wise to keep it. Other than the Smudge? It is still a really nice Watch.

As to Anonimo's Service? It has become an Embarrassment.... if not, it most certainly should be. Yes, some will say, these things happen, and they do, but it seems, from the experiences posted here (and my own experience) that it is more often than not. 7+ Months and that is the Best they could do? Pathetic...
I hope it improves....

Good Luck.
Sorry to you had to suffer through Anonimo's POOR Technical Service.


----------



## jimyritz

You say that Anonimo Service has become an embarrassment. I am new to Anonimo. A couple of guys I know who are in the industry love Anonimo--that is what they wear as their daily watch.

Let me ask, is that the general consensus from the folks here in the Anonimo forum--the service is awful?

To hear something like that, as a new owner, doesn't thrill me to say the least.

Mike


----------



## IslandCop

I have never used AnonimoUSA for service issues. I have used one of their authorized AD repair folks in California & have had no issues. Only good things to say about them.


----------



## David Woo

I'm on my 3rd nimo and been happy with all. I've used the US distributor once and a couple of AD's for minor issues, all instances were resolved just fine.
As for the Italians, well sometimes they just work on a different clock than the rest of us: it's not always a bad thing. But I can understand the desire to have something fixed right away, it's part of being a wis.
DW


----------



## Stark

*As always, experiences vary, quite simply there have ...*

been a few, perhaps "Isolated" instances where the Service In Italy, lets keep it specific for the sake of detail, has been.... well, crap.

" But I can understand the desire to have something fixed right away, it's part of being a wis. " - It was over seven months! Mine was also Seven months.

If you were the Service Guy, and you, looking at the Paperwork, seeing it is from out of Country and it has been languishing for Seven months, what, you do NOT spend a "Little Extra" Time, Detail and get it right? It was a Smudge - INSIDE the crystal.....

Well, what the heck, in the spirit of AIG - lets give the Tech a Bonus.... :-!

But like I said - it's just "My" opinion.....
Yours will most likely vary.
It's still a Nice Watch.

Cheers!!


----------



## AIKO

*Re: I see you have thrown in the towel....*



Stark said:


> I saw your ad on the TZ Sales Corner...I don't blame you. There comes a time when the Company has to Step up to the plate and Deliver the product. Anonimo Failed to do so and They have let you down. That said, I still believe you are better off $$ wise to keep it. Other than the Smudge? It is still a really nice Watch.
> 
> As to Anonimo's Service? It has become an Embarrassment.... if not, it most certainly should be. Yes, some will say, these things happen, and they do, but it seems, from the experiences posted here (and my own experience) that it is more often than not. 7+ Months and that is the Best they could do? Pathetic...
> I hope it improves....
> 
> Good Luck.
> Sorry to you had to suffer through Anonimo's POOR Technical Service.


Not as bad as an Omega fresh from service with a "pube" inside the face.:-d Seriously.


----------



## Stark

*Re: I see you have thrown in the towel....*



AIKO said:


> Not as bad as an Omega fresh from service with a "pube" inside the face.:-d Seriously.


Well, would that would qualify as "Personal" Service..... That extra touch, just because they care....


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

*Re: I see you have thrown in the towel....*



rsr911 said:


> Let me know what it is. I will save you the hassel of seeling it on Ebay.
> If it is authentic and not a Chinese copy. I will take it even broken. I will get it fixed myself.:thanks


Count me in, I would like to do a custom Anonimo for myself.



Stark said:


> Well, would that would qualify as "Personal" Service..... That extra touch, just because they care....


Wait a minute, it's just not only Omega but I do ever heard some extra touch from Sinn as well. We try not to blame them but perhaps pls get the job done so that we can start wearing our lovely watches again. Let's face it. Sometimes, these watchrepair guys do go for a drink or two. They might be troubled like us cos Time is too little for us to enjoy Life !


----------



## kimsoon

*Re: I see you have thrown in the towel....*

My personal experience with local Anonimo Service Agent (Citimex) in Singapore is excellent. The Kodiak strap was peeling when I bought my Sailor Diver from Dickson. The sale guy called Citimex and they agreed to change my strap free of charge. When I sent the watch in, the service technican even asked me whether I can accept a different strap (black with grey stitching instead original black with white stitching) before changing.

My experience with Maurice Lacroix is totally different. My bezel had a big dent when I received it back from servicing (after 3 months). I sent it back and only received it back 1 year later because my ML was a limited edition and the local could not order the correct bezel.

Seperately, my wife sent her Chopard in due to scratches on the inner sapphire. We observed a black spot on the movable diamond which might have caused the scratches which we highlighted to the service agent. The watch was sent to Switzerland for repair but when she received it back, there are still scratches on the sapphire. What puzzled us was the technican changed the sapphire but did not fix the black spot on movable diamond, which inevitably will still create the scratches on the new sapphire! The watch is back for servicing again.

kimsoon


----------



## Stark

*Not to beat a Dead Horse.... but....*

I just want to, in this case, note that the issue is not only the lack of detail in the work, but more importantly, the fact this watch was sent to Italy.

Local issues? Hey, you have the opportunity to Deal Directly with that Service Center Personal. If we have to send it to Italy, it is gone for Months, no Update (according to the original post when posted in Feb - Watch Sent back in Sept) and when it is returned, after Seven Months, and has a pretty Basic Q.C issue? No big Deal - if he could walk it back to the Service Center and get it taken care of.

It's just a watch, and in the scheme of things, no one died - but Anonimo looks like it may have lost another Customer. Oh well.....

And so it goes...


----------



## kimsoon

*Re: Not to beat a Dead Horse.... but....*

Hi,

Just to express my point that I encountered problems with watch services for other watch brands, whether it was repaired locally or sent to Switzerland for repair.

I have to wait more than a year to get my Maurice Lacriox back (local service) and my wife is still waiting for her Chopard (in Switzerland). The wait is frustrating especially both were due to unsatisfactory service standard but it is important that these service agents take care of "service warranty" and get the problems fixed eventually. Will I get another Maurice Lacroix or Chopard after these incidents? Obviously not at this moment, but if an interesting model come along in future, I will still consider.

kimsoon


----------



## Robert999

I pulled the watch off the sales corner and after conversation with Anonimo USA sent it back to them for smudge and lint removal from the dial, I'm really upset with their QC after waiting 6 months and spending $900.00 on a service. when I get it back it's going on the trading board.


----------



## rsr911

Robert999 said:


> I pulled the watch off the sales corner and after conversation with Anonimo USA sent it back to them for smudge and lint removal from the dial, I'm really upset with their QC after waiting 6 months and spending $900.00 on a service. when I get it back it's going on the trading board.


I am sorry to hear you want to get rid of your Anonimo. :-( However I do completely understand your frustration and dis appointment. :-(


----------



## sjaakb

You are entitled to be P.O'd. They should make good. Black eye for US and Italy


----------



## Stark

*" after conversation with Anonimo USA " see the ...*

Case Back on my Militare? When I sent it in to A-USA - it was Flawless.. This is how it came back.
Wonder why I own only One Anonimo....

Good Luck.


----------



## Robert999

thanks, a week passed since the watch went to Anonimo, they told me they were going to expedite the service, I mean it just needs the crystal to be cleaned from the inside......................


----------



## EL_Chingon

Robert999 said:


> thanks, a week passed since the watch went to Anonimo, they told me they were going to expedite the service, I mean it just needs the crystal to be cleaned from the inside......................


Well I hope they expedite the service, and at least give you 100 dollars back or a lousy T Shirt.;-)


----------



## Robert999

just great, sent the watch to Anonimo USA for removing the smudge under the crystal and they went under, just wonder what happened with my watch o|


----------



## EL_Chingon

Robert999 said:


> just great, sent the watch to Anonimo USA for removing the smudge under the crystal and they went under, just wonder what happened with my watch o|


Just wondering if you go your watch back?


----------



## Robert999

I just spoke with Stoll & Co, they have the watch, took care of the cosmetic issues and will ship it back to me this week.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Robert999 said:


> I just spoke with Stoll & Co, they have the watch, took care of the cosmetic issues and will ship it back to me this week.


Hope things turn out well when the watch is back. ;-)


----------



## EL_Chingon

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hope things turn out well when the watch is back. ;-)


that is good hear...:-!


----------



## Robert999

I just got it back from Stoll&Co. if any one is interested let me know before I put it on the sales corner


----------



## david Anthony

good to hear there is a happy ending to this (long) tale!

are you happy with the final service you received?! Did they offer you any compensation in exchange for the added headache?


----------



## Robert999

david Anthony said:


> good to hear there is a happy ending to this (long) tale!
> 
> are you happy with the final service you received?! Did they offer you any compensation in exchange for the added headache?


I'm happy with finally getting the watch back, and flipping it - the person who bought it should be very happy


----------



## EL_Chingon

Robert999 said:


> I'm happy with finally getting the watch back, and flipping it - the person who bought it should be very happy


That is a bummer that you had to go through all the BS, but hopefully your next anonimo won't be so much of a hassle.

Kevin


----------



## Stark

*Ya, I'm sure he's going out right...*

now to get another one ;-)


----------



## Firenze

*Re: Ya, I'm sure he's going out right...*

As I wrote in other occasions, I am sorry when these things happen (they happened to me too, with Anonimo) but I do not feel that Anonimo is below average. Please browse other fora to check the list of complaints about customer service from brands whose budget is 100 times Anonimo's... There is a new thread elsewhere that speaks for itself: they are asking to create a sub-forum to collect all complaints!!!!

Irrespective, sorry that things were messed up but you had your happy ending! I am sure you will stay away from Anonimo for quite a long time and I understand your point.


----------



## Robert999

I got nothing against Anonimo watches, but the quality of CS was below the average, that's why I moved on


----------



## sjaakb

Watch companies and customer service seems to be an oxymoron. Most brands are clueless in this department. Sadly, they don't seem to get it that it hurts their brand tremendously. Bad news travels very far, wide, and fast........ Good news? not so.

I'm afraid that it is par for the course in the world of watches. I had been thinking of adding a piece to my collection but frankly I have to work too hard for my dough and then getting aggravated by crappy cs when things don't go as hoped/expected. Not worth my time.


----------

